# EMDR



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

EMDR removed 90% of my DR. If anyone has not tried it, maybe you should. He said I was a good respondent to it, some are and some are not. If you are unfamiliar with it, google EMDR.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Does this only work if your DP/DR was induced by trauma??


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Does this only work if your DP/DR was induced by trauma??


He told me that in his history with treating with EMDR, DR/DP brought on by anxiety/panic has the best results. He did not elaborate on the % of DP/DR cured that was brought on by trauma or other conditions.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

can you describe what EMDR is like? I heard of it but feel skeptical. I even went to a practitionar once but it was just too much money.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> can you describe what EMDR is like? I heard of it but feel skeptical. I even went to a practitionar once but it was just too much money.


I was skeptical as well, before hand. You must use a person trained in it for it to be affective. The best way I can describe it is that you recall memories of a certain event (for me it was a bad PA that I had last year) and work thru that memory. He will ask you to watch a pen or pointing device with your eyes back and forth back and forth. During that time frame, you "picture the event that happened as a movie, replaying in your mind". The goal of the session is to get that "memory" to mean less to you. In my case, I just got tired of seeing the "movie" over and over - and it ended up meaning less to me and my brain. It was if the panic attack never happened, it did not really have the strong meaning it had before the session.

As far as the DR that I had - we addressed it by taking one certain memory I had of feeling weird. In my example it was mowing the yard and looking at my house and seeing it in 2-d like I was drunk. When I started thinking about that one moment, all of the images came flooding back over the past year of all of the time I have spent in DR which was 24x7 for 11 months. After that session, we did it again and again over and over until those memories did not mean that much to me, another words I kind of "forgot" about the DR. When I left his office last week, the DR was 98% gone, long gone. I have been healed for a week now after suffering from it for over 11 months. My therapist told me that in the DP/DR cases he had handled, he has cured over 85% of the people with EMDR. I highly suggest reading about it and deciding if it is right for you, in my case, the answer was an emphatic yes. It saved my life.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, im gonnna look into it


----------



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

BUMP. I really want other people to see this thread and find out if you have any EMDR specialists in your area. People please go out and try this treatment and see if it has results. I'm actually looking into it right now!


----------



## VagusX (Nov 23, 2008)

I am very happy to hear that EMDR worked for you. I have received EMDR over 10 years ago by a social worker. It was following a severe episode of depression about 5 years after I developed DP/DR.

I personally did not find the treatment to rectify any of my DP issues. I base this mostly that the concept of taking "irrational fear/anxiety" and waving a pen in front of your eyes to help you turn the event into "rational" experience is not really what I believe the cause for DP/DR to stem from. I can see how a single traumatic event that is paralyzing your life such as a spouse putting a shotgun to your head can be helped by this type of treatment, but even that I have doubts. Our symptoms are much more complex than a single traumatic episode. Our DP is usually chronic and changes to our brains outputs that produce fear, anxiety, depression are hypersensitive. Desensitizing the CNS, in my opinion, needs to be performed gradually and by use of self controlled short term goals that will chip away at our vast array of psychological and psychosocial issues.

I am in no way disparaging the positive effects that people have found with EMDR or other forms of cognitive behavioral therapy. Although, I would give warning that any type of treatment that promises quick resolution of symptoms. For most, any type of treatment that tries to alter your mind rapidly can have discouraging effects and may lead to more frustration and set backs to our already sensitive brains.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Kpanic said:


> EMDR removed 90% of my DR. If anyone has not tried it, maybe you should. He said I was a good respondent to it, some are and some are not. If you are unfamiliar with it, google EMDR.


I had a session of EMDR. Its so easy, a cave man could do it. Just wave your hand back in forth while you discuss the traumatic event. Discuss the emotions you felt.
Then wave your hand around some more, and talk about how its no big deal, and there is no longer any reason to be afraid.
Repeat as necessary.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Kpanic said:


> EMDR removed 90% of my DR. If anyone has not tried it, maybe you should. He said I was a good respondent to it, some are and some are not. If you are unfamiliar with it, google EMDR.


Im starting EMDR now... we'll see what happens


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Keep us updated


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

unfortunately, there was no traumatic event associated with the onset of my DP, so I guess this wouldn't work for me...


----------

